# Duda en Salida de Amplificacion



## JoseIIILR (Oct 27, 2016)

Buenas Tardes:

Soy nuevo en este foro, pero según lo que he consultado hay mucha información valiosa que comparten todos ustedes y además muchas personas con mucha experiencia y conocimiento en algunos temas por eso me decidí a registrarme. 
Y Aprovechando la ocasion...Alguien que me pueda sacar de una duda...resulta que tengo un bafle activo de 2 vías marca Steren BAF-1595 y quiero agregarle un divisor de frecuencias ya que este solo trae un capacitor   como "filtro" para el driver y el woofer no trae ningún filtro, esta en rango completo. Mi duda es que en la tarjeta donde viene el capacitor y de donde salen las señales para el woofer y driver tiene 2 Mosfet que de alguna manera están conectados a la señal de salida del amplificador, entonces quisiera saber que función tienen estos dos Mosfet y si le agrego el crossover que en este caso seria de 2do orden, no afectaría de alguna manera la función de éstos???

Saludos.
P.D. En el diagrama del amplificador no vienen representados como tal (Los Mosfet)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2016)

Que llevan impreso esos "mosfets" ?


----------



## elucches (Oct 27, 2016)

¿Te referís a Q1-Q2-Q3-Q4? A mí me parece igual a la salida de cualquier amplificador de esa clase, por lo que no habría que tomar ninguna precaución especial para el divisor (el bloque "FPQ" del diagrama).  (La única precaución especial que se me ocurre, si es que todo va a ir en la misma plaqueta, es no poner los componentes del divisor donde los MOSFET's de salida los puedan calentar).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2016)

Ese amplificador tiene BJT de salida , por eso pregunto por los "mosfets"


----------



## JoseIIILR (Oct 27, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que llevan impreso esos "mosfets" ?


 
Si te refieres al numero de componente, creo que es un IRF530 y el otro no recuerdo muy bien, lo voy a checar y le tomare una foto para que se vean mas claro





elucches dijo:


> ¿Te referís a Q1-Q2-Q3-Q4? A mí me parece igual a la salida de cualquier amplificador de esa clase, por lo que no habría que tomar ninguna precaución especial para el divisor (el bloque "FPQ" del diagrama). (La única precaución especial que se me ocurre, si es que todo va a ir en la misma plaqueta, es no poner los componentes del divisor donde los MOSFET's de salida los puedan calentar).


 
No son los transistores de salida, estos estan a parte en otra tarjeta en esta entra la señal amplificada que se conectaria al crossover, por eso mi duda no se que funcion tienen, y el crossover si lo pondría a parte en otra tarjeta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2016)

Podrias subir un diagrama o al menos unas fotos de esa plaqueta con los mosfets ?

¿Cómo *subo imágenes* y archivos?


----------



## JoseIIILR (Oct 27, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese amplificador tiene BJT de salida , por eso pregunto por los "mosfets"



Por esa misma razon es mi duda, en un principio pense que eran para mandarle la señal a unos leds que traen al frente del bafle y que se prenden con el ritmo de la musica, pero no se si esto sea correcto.


----------



## sergiot (Oct 28, 2016)

Mas allá de las fotos como referencia de los mosfet o lo que fuese, siendo un bafle activo, para que queres ponerle un divisor?? un bafle activo tiene un crossover activo tambien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2016)

Ummm , Sergiot , fijate el diagrama del primer post , yo no veo divisor activo.

"*H*error en la fuente del diagrama , abajo a la derecha , la salida de 5 V provistos desde un 7812   "


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 28, 2016)

JoseIIILR dijo:


> Por esa misma razon es mi duda, en un principio pense que eran para mandarle la señal a unos leds que traen al frente del bafle y que se prenden con el ritmo de la musica, pero no se si esto sea correcto.


  
Se supone que debemos adivinar de que diablos estás hablando???
PONE UNA FOTO de la plaqueta esa con MOSFETs, por que en el diagrama no hay nada!!!!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 28, 2016)

Yo aún NO he entendido la pregunta inicial ni lo que le inquieta.
Afirma tener un "baffle activo" el cual sólo filtra los agudos con un condensador, o sea ES UN BAFFLE PASIVO, mal empezamos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2016)

No , bafle activo con un amplificador , el woofer conectado directamente , el tweeter conectado via un capacitor. Él quiere agregar un crossover de 2do orden.

Pero a la salida del amplificaador hay un par de mosferts que aparentemente encienden leds audiorrítmicamente y eso le produce dudas . . .


----------



## capitanp (Oct 28, 2016)

2SA1941
2SC5198

Lo Mosfet? Donde estan lo MOSFET???


----------



## sergiot (Oct 28, 2016)

Tenes razón Dosmetro, no había visto el diagrama, la salida es unica para los dos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2016)

capitanp dijo:


> 2SA1941
> 2SC5198
> Lo Mosfet? Donde estan lo MOSFET???


 
No                               leemos ? 




JoseIIILR dijo:


> Mi duda es que *en la tarjeta donde viene el capacitor y de donde salen las señales para el woofer y driver tiene 2 Mosfet *que de alguna manera están conectados a la señal de salida del amplificador, entonces quisiera saber que función tienen estos dos Mosfet . *En el diagrama del amplificador no vienen representados como tal* (Los Mosfet)


----------



## JoseIIILR (Oct 29, 2016)

sergiot dijo:


> Mas allá de las fotos como referencia de los mosfet o lo que fuese, siendo un bafle activo, para que queres ponerle un divisor?? un bafle activo tiene un crossover activo tambien.




No traen crossover activo solo trae como filtro un capacitor mkt de 2.2 uF para el tweeter y el woofer esta sin filtro





Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Yo aún NO he entendido la pregunta inicial ni lo que le inquieta.
> Afirma tener un "baffle activo" el cual sólo filtra los agudos con un condensador, o sea ES UN BAFFLE PASIVO, mal empezamos.




Es un Bafle activo porque trae su amplificador integrado, mas no es activo por que asi incluya el crossover, y precisamente por eso le quiero agregar un crossover para ver si con esto se puede mejorar un poco el sonido, y a la vez quedan mas protegidos el woofer y el driver.



Una disculpa el día de ayer ya no pude enviar las imágenes...pero aquí están las imágenes de la tarjeta y el diagrama que elabore según como están conectados en la tarjeta.


----------



## elucches (Oct 30, 2016)

Por lo que se ve en las fotos parece que compuerta y fuente están intercambiadas con respecto al diagrama del .doc. Es decir, queda --además del LED con su zéner-- el capacitor en serie con el tweeter, y los MOSFETs en paralelo, que forman lo que parece un limitador de tensión. (Este último agregaría distorsión --sería interesante ver la forma de onda sobre el tweeter para tensiones de salida altas).

Para usar un divisor pasivo de la manera usual, desconectaría esa plaqueta, pero se puede probar de las dos maneras.


----------



## JoseIIILR (Oct 31, 2016)

Gracias...

Voy hacer la prueba con la tarjeta y si ella con el filtro pasivo conectado a ver como resulta y les comento...

SAludos.


----------



## Pacolopez (Jul 1, 2020)

Hola a todos. Esta es mi duda: Deseo agregarle un tweeter a mi parlante amplificado que de origen no trae. El parlante es de 16 Ohms pero mi tweeter es de 8 Ohms. El vendedor del  Tweeter me recomienda poner una resistencia al tweeter de 22 Ohms ( 25 W) y un filtro de 2.2 uf. Y conectar en paralelo al parlante. ¿ Es correcto ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2020)

Nadie puede saber si es correcto o nó. Es una adivinanza...
Leé el foro y vas a entender como se caracterizan los parlantes y por qué todos mandan fruta como te pasó a vos.


----------

